# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Fence Design help required

## john777

Hi,Can anyone help in advising how to build a 1.8m high side boundary fence in either of the following 2 types of design ......this is a DIY projectWhat I am trying to achieve is something with the same look on both sides of the fence 1. Timber paling fence with NO visible top and bottom horizontal rails .......can the 2. Using Blue Board panels say nailed / screwed to both sides of say horizontal top / btm timber rails and using galvinised metal postsAny other suggestions?cheers

----------


## barney118

Can I ask why? Also some councils specify what you can and can't put up depending on how you fit into an estate etc .
Sloping/flat ground? Cost a consideration given mr neighbor?  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## john777

> Can I ask why? Also some councils specify what you can and can't put up depending on how you fit into an estate etc .
> Sloping/flat ground? Cost a consideration given mr neighbor?  
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

  Both residents each side of the fence want the same look.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Both residents each side of the fence want the same look.

  Had the same issue with my neighbour. You could make it like a standard pailing fence but put paillings on both sides, would increase the cost a good bit. 
Or you could do a design where the pailings go inside the rails so it is identical from both sides, this is what we did.

----------

